
Security considerations for password generators - svenfaw
https://palant.de/2016/04/20/security-considerations-for-password-generators
======
zerognowl
I never use password generators unless I know how all the smaller parts work
together to produce the output. I always compile password generators from
source, and I always check their code. This doesn't guarantee the generator
doesn't have a backdoor/weakness but it's preferable over blindly executing
such a program and assuming the password is truly random and doesn't contain
'reversible strings', or strings that can be traced back to the program.

